# Air Intakes



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

hey guyz..thinking of buying a cold air intake for my altima...what is a good brand/type to buy...i've been told that an aem cold air intake is the best...any helpful suggestions...
thnx
Wolf


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Its a subject based on personal opinion. I would do a search and it should return several threads on this topic.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For the 2.5 I'd use the hot shot.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Can you tell me where to purchase the hot shot?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

From the Hotshot website itself...

You can order directly from Hotshot or you can visit one of our dealers. You can place your order by phone, fax, or email. To place your order by phone, please call us at (626) 303-0076. Please send fax orders to (626) 303-1146. Email orders should be sent to [email protected]][email protected]

Please be sure to include the following: 
Your full name 


Shipping Address (no P.O. Box) 


Telephone number 


Vehicle year, make, and model 


The part you would like to order 
Once we receive your order we will contact you with more information..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

or you can go to www.southwestautoworks.com they specialize in nissan and have some of the best prices out there.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

whats better about that hot shot compared witht he injen??


----------

